# I /i (capitalization)



## Carmencita

Alguien sabe por qué al referirnos a "yo" siempre se pone con mayúscula "I" y nunca "i"?


----------



## esance

Hello,

Porque en inglés se considera Yo como un nombre propio y como tal siempre se escribe en mayúscula................I think!!

Esperemos más opiniones!!


----------



## cuchuflete

esance said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Porque en inglés se considera Yo como un nombre propio y como tal siempre se escribe en mayúscula................I think!!
> 
> Esperemos más opiniones!!



No hay nada que añadir a la buena explicación de Esance, a no ser
"Welcome back Esance!".

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Chaucer

esance said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Porque en inglés se considera Yo como un nombre propio y como tal siempre se escribe en mayúscula................I think!!
> 
> Esperemos más opiniones!!



Creo que quizo decir Esance "pronombre propio".


----------



## David

No creo que se considere un nombre propio. Es una reliquia de la época cuando se usaba mucho más en inglés la mayúscula. En el siglo 18, todavía se usaba como en alemán para todos los sustantivos y todos los pronombres. ¿Se han fijado, a propósito, de la frecuencia con la cual se ve en español los meses, los días, hasta las nacionalidades, escritas con mayúsculas? Llegaré a Barcelona el 3 de Diciembre, para estudiar Catalán. Todo se cambia... Todo el mundo escribe Ud., pero MS Word siempre me lo cambia a Vd....


----------



## pinkpanter

creo como david que podria llegar a desaparecer el uso de "I" con mayusculas. en las letras de canciones y escribiendo informalmente se usa mucho con minusculas hoy en dia.


----------



## jacinta

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> creo como david que podria llegar a desaparecer el uso de "I" con mayusculas. en las letras de canciones y escribiendo informalmente se usa mucho con minusculas hoy en dia.



Es incorrecto escribir "I" con minuscula.  Espero que esto no pasará y cuando lo veo escrito así: "i" me da escalofríos.  Es un poco de pereza de no imprimir la llave "shift" cuando se lo escriba.  No es informal; es incorrecto.

Corrígenme, por favor, el español.


----------



## belén

Te corrijo, dear Jacinta..



			
				jacinta said:
			
		

> Es incorrecto escribir "I" con minúscula.  Espero que esto no pase. Cuando lo veo escrito así: "i" me dan escalofríos.  Es un poco por la pereza de no pulsar la tecla "shift" cuando se escribe.  No es informal; es incorrecto.
> 
> Corríjame (singular) o corríjanme (plural) por favor, el español.



Respecto a la tecla "Shift" creo que en España decimos "la tecla de las mayúsculas" pero a lo mejor existe una manera más apropiada de decirlo...

Abrazos,
Be


----------



## jacinta

Gracias, Belen, por las correcciones.


----------



## pinkpanter

jacinta said:
			
		

> Es incorrecto escribir "I" con minuscula.  Espero que esto no pasará y cuando lo veo escrito así: "i" me da escalofríos.  Es un poco de pereza de no imprimir la llave "shift" cuando se lo escriba.  No es informal; es incorrecto.
> 
> Corrígenme, por favor, el español.



Hola Jacinta, dije que es común en contextos informales no que fuera correcto de manera informal. En cualquier caso quise ser descriptiva y no prescriptiva. Uso mayúsculas en tu honor para que no te den escalofríos, jeje. Salu2


----------



## jacinta

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Hola Jacinta, dije que es común en contextos informales no que fuera correcto de manera informal. En cualquier caso quise ser descriptiva y no prescriptiva. Uso mayúsculas en tu honor para que no te den escalofríos, jeje. Salu2



Oye, pink, tengo un ojo en tu escritura y otro en lo demás.


----------



## Mita

Hola/Hello  
Me estaba preguntando por qué en inglés "yo" se escribe "I", con mayúscula, y no "i", con minúscula/I was wondering why in English "yo" is written "I", with a capital letter and not "i", with a small letter.
Antes de poner esta pregunta en un hilo, busqué en los foros y encontré esto, pero lamentablemente no me quedó claro por qué escriben "I"/Before asking this question on a thread, y searched the forums and I found this, but unfortunately I'm not quite sure why you write "I"
 Esance dice que "I" se considera un nombre propio y Cuchu lo confirma; eso me suena bastante bien y aclararía mi duda, porque los sustantivos propios se escriben con mayúsculas.
 Pero luego David dijo que no creía que se considerara nombre propio, sino que antes era común el uso de mayúsculas; pero entonces, ¿por qué se escribe "I" con mayúscula y no you, we, they, etc.?


 ¿Alguien podría aclarar esto, por favor?/Could anybody clarify this, please?


----------



## jacinta

Sí, es un misterio, ¿no?    Y siento que no tengo la respuesta.  Debe ser alguna historia detrás de esto.  Vamos a esperar a quien lo sepa.


----------



## jess oh seven

no sé por qué... no escribimos "you" ni "her/him" con mayúscula (a no ser que estés hablando de Dios).... es una regla sin razones claras!

pero, sí, es como lo consideramos como nombre propio... igual que Susan, Michael, Great Britain o Switzerland...


----------



## Mita

Uhhh... Entonces es una regla cuyo origen es un misterio sin resolver.  Tal vez la impuso alguien que era un poco ególatra ("YO, YO, YO" ) 
De todas formas, ¡gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Outsider

Probablemente, la regla pretendía evitar alguna confusión gráfica entre la palabra _I_ y otra cosa, en los manuscritos antiguos. Pero la verdad es que no sé.


----------



## Phryne

Oh, oh, oh, miren lo que encontré! (Muy bien  Outsider!)

I 
12c. shortening of O.E. ic, first person sing. nom. pronoun, from P.Gmc. *ekan (cf. O.Fris. ik, O.N. ek, Norw. eg, Dan. jeg, O.H.G. ih, Ger. ich, Goth. ik), from PIE *ego(m) (cf. Skt. aham, Hitt. uk, L. ego, Gk. ego, Rus. ja). Reduced to i by 1137 in northern England,* it began to be capitalized c.1250 to mark it as a distinct word and avoid misreading in handwritten manuscripts.* The form ich or ik, especially before vowels, lingered in northern England until c.1400 and survived in southern dialects until 18c. The dot on the "small" letter -i- began to appear in 11c. L. manuscripts, to distinguish the letter from the stroke of another letter (such as -m- or -n-). Originally a diacritic, it was reduced to a dot with the introduction of Roman type fonts. The basic word for "I" in Japanese is watakushi, but it is not much used. Words that boys usually use are boku (polite) or ore (OH-ray), a rougher word, which can be rude depending on the situation. Girls usually use atashi (a feminine-sounding word) or the neutral watashi, but a tomboy might use boku like boys do.
 source: Online Etymology Dictionary

saludos


----------



## Edwin

Mita said:
			
		

> Hola/
> Me estaba preguntando por qué en inglés "yo" se escribe "I", con mayúscula, y no "i", con minúscula



Me pregunto por qué en castellano ''usted'' se escribe ''Ud.'' o "Vd."  con mayúsculas U y V. ¿Alguien sabe?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Edwin said:
			
		

> Me pregunto por qué en castellano ''usted'' se escribe ''Ud.'' o "Vd." con mayúsculas U y V. ¿Alguien sabe?


 
No lo sé, pero supongo que como es una forma de respeto, se escribe con mayúscula. Así como cuando hablamos de Dios escribimos "Él" con mayúscula. Claro que siguiendo esa lógica, "usted" también debería escribirse con mayúscula, pero a eso ya no le podría hallar una explicación.


----------



## Mita

Phryne said:
			
		

> Oh, oh, oh, miren lo que encontré! (Muy bien Outsider!)
> 
> I
> 12c. shortening of O.E. ic, first person sing. nom. pronoun, from P.Gmc. *ekan (cf. O.Fris. ik, O.N. ek, Norw. eg, Dan. jeg, O.H.G. ih, Ger. ich, Goth. ik), from PIE *ego(m) (cf. Skt. aham, Hitt. uk, L. ego, Gk. ego, Rus. ja). Reduced to i by 1137 in northern England,* it began to be capitalized c.1250 to mark it as a distinct word and avoid misreading in handwritten manuscripts.* The form ich or ik, especially before vowels, lingered in northern England until c.1400 and survived in southern dialects until 18c. The dot on the "small" letter -i- began to appear in 11c. L. manuscripts, to distinguish the letter from the stroke of another letter (such as -m- or -n-). Originally a diacritic, it was reduced to a dot with the introduction of Roman type fonts. The basic word for "I" in Japanese is watakushi, but it is not much used. Words that boys usually use are boku (polite) or ore (OH-ray), a rougher word, which can be rude depending on the situation. Girls usually use atashi (a feminine-sounding word) or the neutral watashi, but a tomboy might use boku like boys do.
> source: Online Etymology Dictionary
> 
> saludos


¡Guau! que buena información, Phryne;Outsider le achuntó, muy bien  
Pero, ¿alguien me puede decir qué significa esto:





> The form ich or ik, especially before vowels, lingered in northern England until c.1400 and survived in southern dialects until 18c.?


 ? No lo entendí. 
¡Gracias!


----------



## Outsider

En el inglés antiguo, se escribía, y decía, _ik_ o _ich_ para "yo".


----------



## Mita

Edwin said:
			
		

> Me pregunto por qué en castellano ''usted'' se escribe ''Ud.'' o "Vd." con mayúsculas U y V. ¿Alguien sabe?


¡Hola Edwin! Encontré esto:


> siempre se escriben con inicial mayúscula las abreviaturas de fórmulas de tratamiento, incluso aquellas que se escriben con minúscula cuando se desarrollan: S. S. por Su Santidad, S. M. por Su Majestad, S. A. R. por Su Alteza Real, Ilmo. por Ilustrísimo, Excmo. por Excelentísimo, Ud. por usted, Sr. por señor, D. por don.


 http://www.rinconcastellano.com/gramatica/abreviaturas.html
A pesar de hablar español, no sé lo que es una fórmula de tratamiento; me imagino que una fórmula de tratamiento es una palabra (o varias) para dirigirse a otra persona.
Espero que eso te ayude. 
Saludillos,


----------



## Mita

Outsider said:
			
		

> En el inglés antiguo, se escribía, y decía, _ik_ o _ich_ para "yo".


¡Ídolo!  
Sí que sabes, Outsider.
Muchas gracias; un abrazo


----------



## Phryne

Mita said:
			
		

> ¡Guau! que buena información, Phryne;Outsider le achuntó, muy bien
> Pero, ¿alguien me puede decir qué significa esto: ? No lo entendí.
> ¡Gracias!


Hola Mita! 

 Guardate la dirección del sitio para futuras referencias ya que está muy buena. Yo la saqué de este foro.  

Respecto a tu pregunta, si leés desde un inicio, yo entiendo que la palabra "I" viene del alemán "ich" y del gótico "ik", por lo cual me parece que aunque cambió a "I" en el norte de Inglaterra, el "ich" y el "ik" se siguieron usando, especialmente antes de vocales, hasta aproximadamente el siglo XV (1400) y sobrevivó en dialectos del sur hasta el siglo XIX (1800). 

... si entendí bien, claro (no sé que significan las siglas c.f.)

saludos 

Edit:  qué ligeros los dedos de Outsider!!!!


----------



## Mita

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola Mita!
> 
> Guardate la dirección del sitio para futuras referencias ya que está muy buena. Yo la saqué de este foro.
> 
> Respecto a tu pregunta, si leés desde un inicio, yo entiendo que la palabra "I" viene del alemán "ich" y del gótico "ik", por lo cual me parece que aunque cambió a "I" en el norte de Inglaterra, el "ich" y el "ik" se siguieron usando, especialmente antes de vocales, hasta aproximadamente el siglo XV (1400) y sobrevivó en dialectos del sur hasta el siglo XIX (1800).
> 
> ... si entendí bien, claro (no sé que significan las siglas c.f.)
> 
> saludos
> 
> Edit:  qué ligeros los dedos de Outsider!!!!


Ya había guardado la página en mis favoritos  
Y ¡qué distraída (y floja) soy! Vi tanta abreviatura junta que no me di el trabajo de leerla  para la otra me fijaré más...
Gracias


----------



## Edwin

Mita said:
			
		

> A pesar de hablar español, no sé lo que es una fórmula de tratamiento; me imagino que una fórmula de tratamiento es una palabra (o varias) para dirigirse a otra persona.



El diccionario de RAE dice:

*tratamiento.*

	1. m. trato (ǁ acción y efecto de tratar).
	2. m. Título de cortesía que se da a una persona; p. ej., usted, señoría, excelencia, etc.
	3. m. U. como vocativo coloquial para aludir a la categoría social, edad, sexo u otras cualidades de alguien; p. ej., ¡Señor! ¡Caballero! ¡Señora!
	4. m. Conjunto de medios que se emplean para curar o aliviar una enfermedad.
	5. m. Modo de trabajar ciertas materias para su transformación.
	6. m. ant. tratado (ǁ ajuste).


----------



## Mita

Edwin said:
			
		

> El diccionario de RAE dice:
> 
> *tratamiento.*
> 
> 1. m. trato (ǁ acción y efecto de tratar).
> 2. m. Título de cortesía que se da a una persona; p. ej., usted, señoría, excelencia, etc.
> 3. m. U. como vocativo coloquial para aludir a la categoría social, edad, sexo u otras cualidades de alguien; p. ej., ¡Señor! ¡Caballero! ¡Señora!
> 4. m. Conjunto de medios que se emplean para curar o aliviar una enfermedad.
> 5. m. Modo de trabajar ciertas materias para su transformación.
> 6. m. ant. tratado (ǁ ajuste).


OK. Gracias


----------



## Cherry_blossom

Edwin said:


> Me pregunto por qué en castellano ''usted'' se escribe ''Ud.'' o "Vd."  con mayúsculas U y V. ¿Alguien sabe?


Según el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la Real Academia Española, estos casos que mencionás son una excepción a la regla de que la abreviación de los nombres comunes comienzan con minúscula.

Cito: "En general, las abreviaturas se escriben con mayúscula o minúscula según corresponda a la palabra o expresión abreviadas; así, se escriben con inicial mayúscula las abreviaturas de aquellos nombres o expresiones que se escriben de este mismo modo cuando se desarrollan: _Bs. As._ por _Buenos Aires_, (…) mientras que las abreviaturas de nombres comunes se escriben normalmente con minúscula (salvo si van después de punto o al principio de un enunciado) (…). *No obstante, existen numerosas excepciones, y así, siempre se escriben con inicial mayúscula las abreviaturas de fórmulas de tratamiento, incluso las que se escriben con minúscula cuando se desarrollan: S. S. por Su Santidad, S. A. R. por Su Alteza Real, Excmo. por Excelentísimo, Ud. por usted, Sr. por señor, D. por *_*don* _[la negrita es mía]_;_ también, por tradición, se escriben con mayúscula las abreviaturas de algunos nombres comunes: _P. V. P._ por _precio de venta al público, D. L._ por _depósito legal._ Existen asimismo usos dobles, como _P. O._ y _p. o._ (_por orden_) o _Q. D. G._ y _q. D. g._ (_que Dios guarde_)."

Lo mismo ocurre en inglés con Mr. Mrs. etc.

Saludos!


----------

